# Redding starts offering virtual building inspections



## mark handler (Dec 18, 2015)

Redding starts offering virtual building inspections

http://www.redding.com/business/local/redding-starts-offering-virtual-building-inspections-271be40a-66de-2ae6-e053-0100007fb46d-362877641.html

For contractors like Mike MacFarland of Energy Docs, a quick-check detail like making certain a hot water heater is secured by a seismic strap can delay a final sign-off as the project waits for an inspector to make the trip out to the site.

And time is money.

That's why MacFarland is encouraged that Redding has started utilizing virtual inspections.

The new service allows contractors to email a photo to the building inspector or conduct an inspection via Skype or FaceTime instead of scheduling an on-site inspection.

Development Services Director Larry Vaupel said these inspections will benefit contractors and the city.

MacFarland, the first client to take advantage of the new program, agrees.

"Sometimes when you get an inspection, one minor detail needs to be taken care of," MacFarland said. "For things like punch-list items and some simple permits, I think there is a lot of application for it."

MacFarland needed an inspector to make sure the grounding screw had been attached for a new electric panel that he had installed in a house. He took a picture and emailed it to the city. Energy Docs is a home performance contractor that specializes in helping homeowners save on their energy bills. The company also works with private businesses and government agencies

"We see this as a better way to better serve our clients and make use of the technology that we have," Vaupel said.

MacFarland believes the virtual inspections will free up more time for inspectors to check and sign off on more complicated building issues.

"We will always need inspectors to visit projects," he said.

Redding City Councilman Brent Weaver, also a building contractor, said the feedback he's received about virtual inspections is "incredibly positive."

"I think it's going to make for more timely inspections and also save the building department more time to go out and do inspections," Weaver said.

Weaver also is impressed with the job Vaupel has done since he took over the building department in October. Vaupel came from San Bernardino, where he was the county's Economic Development Agency administrator.

"I am encouraged by the quick pace and tone that Larry Vaupel, our development services director, has brought with him in his new position," Weaver said.

Virtual inspections will be used for residential inspections and depending on how it goes, the city may expand to the commercial side, Vaupel said.

He added it's also a workload issue.

"We have three building inspectors who are doing 20 to 25 inspections a day," Vaupel said. "So they are driving all over the city. We are pretty much at capacity.

"For a tiny inspection or re-inspection, to make somebody wait 24 hours to get back in the queue, it doesn't seem right when they can just send a picture."


----------



## ICE (Dec 18, 2015)

> Weaver also is impressed with the job Vaupel has done since he took over the building department in October. Vaupel came from San Bernardino, where he was the county's Economic Development Agency administrator.


President of the USA could be in his future.

There's going to be a bunch of stuff that looks like my pictures.

And then there's the stuff that an inspector didn't see....that he should have seen....and would have seen and perhaps said, "Oh shlt, you can't do that".

I accept pictures for some corrections.  But never for the first inspection...and would not recommend that for anyone.  Well maybe, if I took the picture.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2015)

I keep telling my boss I can work from home!!

Send me the pictures or I will send the drone!

Not sure why he is not up with the times??


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 19, 2015)

how do you versify the  pho is of the  project rather than a  perfect project  set up for a photo


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2015)

That would be my worry in somethings, I do let some contractors send picks of corrections but only a few that are trust worthy and still have had a couple I forgot and then I just don't let them do it again and go inspect.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 21, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I accept pictures for some corrections.  But never for the first inspection.


That's our policy as well. If a contractor sends a photo of it done correctly from another job site they are committing fraud and we're bordering into criminal negligence if someone is killed.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 21, 2015)

Bad idea. I paid for an inspection. I want it.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Dec 21, 2015)

Trust me Brent, I always give them their money's worth.


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2015)

Got my drone

Going to see if the boss will allow inspections done using the drone


----------



## Yikes (Jan 15, 2016)

This kind of inspection would only be for items of limited coordination.  I have a project right now that is awaiting verification of the stair contrasting stripes on 2 risers for final C of O.  A photo could easily handle this.

Regarding what you might NOT see with such a focused inspection: this has always been an issue.  In fact, when I as an architect do a jobsite observation, my insurance company says to send a follow up report/memo stating only the items I observed.  The main reason is to limit the contractor from claiming "hey, you visited the site that day and you didn't say anything was wrong, so I assumed you were OK with it".


----------

